# smokeping 403 forbidden



## mfaridi (May 2, 2010)

I install smokeping with use these lines 

http://blog.opusinteractive.com/industry/smokeping-on-freebsd-7/

and 

http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhiCvHIx56DN9fCNvfwgXPc3HYhCWw

I use apache22 with php5 and I put all config file in this directory 

```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes
```
and do not touch http.conf , so I put this in smokeping.conf

```
ScriptAlias /smokeping.cgi "/usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/smokeping.cgi"
Alias /smokeimg/ "/usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/img/"

<Directory "/usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/img/">
Options Indexes MultiViews
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory "/usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/">
Options Indexes MultiViews
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>


ScriptAlias /smokeping.cgi /usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/smokeping.cgi
Alias /smokeimg/ /usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/img/
~
```
 
but when I type 
http://192.168.0.xx/smokeping 
I see this 

```
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /smokeping/ on this server
```
and I see error about 403 and I can not access to use it ,
this is happen for me about nagios too 
Do I have to change http.conf and do not make files in Include ?
I have these
http://192.169.0.xx/joomla
http://192.168.0.xx/syscp
http://192.168.0.xx/gallery2

all of them work good , but smokeping and nagios dose not work .


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2010)

You need to set the correct *DirectoryIndex* or else it will try to show the entire directory (this results in the 403).


----------



## mfaridi (May 2, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You need to set the correct *DirectoryIndex* or else it will try to show the entire directory (this results in the 403).



this is my DirectoryIndex

```
# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory
# is requested.
# 
<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm default.htm  index.php index.php5 smokeping.cgi
</IfModule>
```

I would be grateful if you guide me solve this problem


----------

